# Parts Distributors / Conversion Shops



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Can someone add www.evdrives.com I don't want to mess up the table since I don't really know what I'm doing  He sells Alltrax Controllers, D&D and Mars motors.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Can someone add www.evdrives.com I don't want to mess up the table since I don't really know what I'm doing  He sells Alltrax Controllers, D&D and Mars motors.


I've added it, thanks!


----------



## sjc (Oct 28, 2008)

D&D Motor systems, http://www.ddmotorsystems.com/ElectricVehicles.shtml, now has a spot on their web page to sell motors and controllers directly to the public. They do not sell entire kits, just motors and controllers.

sc
--


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know what they are charging for controllers but those look just like Alltrax controllers with D&D stickers on them.


----------



## sjc (Oct 28, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I don't know what they are charging for controllers but those look just like Alltrax controllers with D&D stickers on them.


Agreed; I know they make motors, but I'm pretty sure they don't make controllers. I don't have any price quotes from them, just putting the info out there.

sc
--


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> D&D Motor systems, http://www.ddmotorsystems.com/ElectricVehicles.shtml, now has a spot on their web page to sell motors and controllers directly to the public. They do not sell entire kits, just motors and controllers.
> 
> sc
> --


I've added them to the wiki, thanks!


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,
Can someone add my business to the supplier list? I can't seem to find the proceedure to do it correctly...
We sell parts, miata conversion kits, consulting, and will do conversions...
Located on Long Island NY
thanks in advance, Mike www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> Hi,
> Can someone add my business to the supplier list? I can't seem to find the proceedure to do it correctly...
> We sell parts, miata conversion kits, consulting, and will do conversions...
> Located on Long Island NY
> thanks in advance, Mike www.EV-propulsion.com


Added, enjoy!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Can you please add EVComponents.com to the list

we're a motor/controller/battery supplier and new home of the Zilla and have the some of the lowest prices on lithium batteries.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

frodus said:


> Can you please add EVComponents.com to the list
> 
> we're a motor/controller/battery supplier and new home of the Zilla and have the some of the lowest prices on lithium batteries.


Done!

I think I'm the official Parts Distribution Wiki contributor.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Might be time to remove EVC from the list considering recent events.


----------



## Carroll_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Please remove the Electric Vehicle Solutions listing on your next edit. Our web store link is no longer active.

Thanks, 

Craig


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Might be time to remove EVC from the list considering recent events.


 
I don't think that it would be fair to remove EVC from the list - seeing as they still (according to their website) have components for sale. But mabe there should be some kind of warning for potential new customers to investigate the current situation at EVC for themselves.

Keith


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Really, not fair? Are you aware of the goings on, including the threats against this very website?


----------



## yaniv (Mar 11, 2012)

hello to all
I've made a list in my blog of all the conversion services companies and individual that I can find

in the USA by states

http://electriccarconversionsguides.blogspot.com/p/electric-car-conversion-companies_09.html

in Australia by areas

http://electriccarconversionsguides.blogspot.com/p/electric-car-conversion-companies-in.html

and also working on canada and new zealand but I had not found enough Conversion Services in those countries so far

if any of you offering Professional Conversion Services and have a valid website I would be happy to add you too.
you can contact me at this mail

[email protected]

thanks

yaniv


----------



## ryanwalexander (Aug 31, 2013)

Has anyone purchased from www.ElectricCarPartsCompany.com before? They have competitive prices on HiPower cells but I don't want to be the first one to buy from them.

If someone could share their experience I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, it seems this thread hasn’t been updated in a while.. does anyone know a best EV source for Japan? 
I'm gonna guess I have to get it from china or Australia?


----------



## askme233 (Aug 5, 2017)

Not my company, but evwest.com seems to come up at the top of all of my searches and seems much more professional than some of the others.

Is there a reason it is not listed here? eg are they not considered a good source?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

askme233 said:


> Not my company, but evwest.com seems to come up at the top of all of my searches and seems much more professional than some of the others.
> 
> Is there a reason it is not listed here? eg are they not considered a good source?


They didn't exist when this thread was active.


----------

